# Mystery Party Discount for Halloween Forum peeps is back!



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Last year we offered Halloween Forum members an exclusive discount on all Shot In The Dark Mysteries mystery party games and the response was fantastic! Sooooooo we're bringing it back again for 2011, only we're giving it to you all earlier this year, because we know you're like us and are already planning your parties.

We've got murder mystery party games and family-friendly, non-murder mystery party games for any group size! Just visit http://www.shotinthedarkmysteries.com , then pick your mystery, enter the code at checkout and get a 20% discount for being a Halloween Forum member. Then instantly download your mystery and voila! 

The code is:

HALFOR2011

Looking forward to helping you throw the most unforgettable Halloween Party once again this year!


Leigh Clements
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------

